# Linux auf USB Stick - welche Distribution ?



## Eol_Ruin (9. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mir mit UNetbootin (UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads) einen Linux-USB-STick erstellen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage WELCHES Linux ich dafür nehmen soll!
Als erstes kam mir *Damn Small Linux* in den Sinn. Allerdings hat das kein Open Office dabei.
Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?

Es soll relativ klein sein aber trotzdem alles an Board haben (Open Office wäre nicht schlecht).
Der Stick ist 2GB groß - es sollten allerdings noch mindestens 1GB für Daten frei bleiben.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2009)

es gibt einige How-Tos für Knoppix auf einem USB-Stick, da du ja noch etwas frei haben willst, solltest du also einfach das Knoppix CD-Image nutzen und schon hast du noch platz und ein nutzbares Linux auf dem USB-Stick. Das funktionierte auch ziemlich gut und müsste mit OpenOffice kommen.

Ansonsten geht auch jede andere Distribution auf einen USB-Stick, man muss sich dann halt nur bei der Paketwahl etwas einschränken und den jeweiligen How-Tos/Wiki-Beträgen folgen.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juni 2009)

Spricht was gegen Ubuntu? Das hatte ich mal auf einer 2GB Flashkarte.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Juni 2009)

Tja - nach langem testen ist mir nun klar das der Stick den ich verwenden wollte nicht bootfähig ist. Egal mit welchem Programm man ihn formatieren will.


Schade


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juni 2009)

Hast du es auch mit dem Ubuntu-Tool dafür versucht?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Juni 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Hast du es auch mit dem Ubuntu-Tool dafür versucht?



Mit allem - der Stick bootet - jedenfalls auf meinem PC und meinerm Lappi nicht.

Hol mir aber eh morgen einen neuen Stick - bei meinem fällt immer die Kappe ab.


----------



## Phenom BE (10. Juni 2009)

Muss man da nicht Kubuntu nehmen?


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juni 2009)

Kubuntu ist Ubuntu mit ner anderen Desktopumgebung. Die heißt KDE und ist in Ubuntu nicht gut integriert. Selbst wenn es nen extra Namen dafür gibt.


----------

